# 67 Judo throws at Google Video



## Zoran (Apr 7, 2007)

Don't know if anyone has seen or posted this one. I found it interesting, especially since I am not a judo player.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=1464560751681788897&hl=en


----------

